# 1600mhz vs 2133mhz



## Zaspera (Oct 9, 2011)

I am upgrading from 8GB 1600mhz RAM. My options are 16GB 1600mhz or 8GB 2133mhz. To me, the 16GB sounds better but I don't know much about RAM. Which one would benefit me more? Thanks.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 9, 2011)

What are you doing with your pc? For some folks, 16 gb is a must, and for some other less but faster ram is also a great upgrade. For gaming, i doubt you will see huge benefits, maybe a few fps. Not worth the money in my opinion. But if you photoshop a lot (or some other ram eating program i don't know), then you will feel your 16 gb upgrade almost all the time, so in this situation it is well worth the money. It all depends what you do wiht it.


----------



## Zaspera (Oct 9, 2011)

I play WoW and CoD. I stream WoW when I raid. Other than that, my computer isn't used for anything exciting.


----------



## Jegergrim (Oct 9, 2011)

For gaming, anything above 8gb is overkill, however video encoding, photoshop etc, basically any form of rendering and the extra ram could be crucial. If your a gamer, go with the 8gb faster ram, and you'll have OC headroom. So far I don't even know if theres any games using up 8gb ram even at highest resolutions, Personally I haven't experienced it in any major titles so far


----------



## Zaspera (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476 is the 2133mhz and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145347 is the 1600mhz I'm debating between.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 9, 2011)

just go for the faster oe. More oc headroom is the only thing your gonna see, so go with that one.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2011)

do you currently have 4x2GB or 2x4GB sticks? you will NOT see any performance increase on your setup with the 2133mhz ram. more than likely it will not even clock to that speed on your board. go for the 4x4GB kit you are alot more likely to use more ram vs faster ram in your scenario.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2011)

You will see no performance increase. 1600 to 2133mhz on an AMD rig won't do anything due to the internal memory controller being slow. That needs to be adjusted higher for any kind of benefit.


----------



## robal (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> You will see no performance increase.



I have to second that.

No performance increase from 2133Mhz as well as no performance increase from 16GB over 8GB (for gaming).

Invest your money in something else.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> 1600 to 2133mhz on an AMD rig won't do anything due to the internal memory controller being slow.



It says it all. Save money for bulldozer or a better gpu!


----------



## Zaspera (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm upgrading my computer this week to the following items:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130574
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115070
I will also be replacing my 6970 with either a 6990 or a 3GB GTX580

Do you still suggest I go with the 16GB 1600mhz?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> You will see no performance increase. 1600 to 2133mhz on an AMD rig won't do anything due to the internal memory controller being slow. That needs to be adjusted higher for any kind of benefit.



In addition to this; good luck on getting it to stable out

Just noticed your upgrade plans. Wait it out and see what sized brings to the table.


----------

